# Hotel booking sites re Killarney



## dewdrop (29 May 2012)

I often take short breaks in Killarney and usually stay in the Malton or Lake Hotel and make the booking directly on the hotel"s website. Often wondered could i get the same accommodation in these hotels cheaper by searching the various hotel booking sites. Is there any "catch" in booking through these sites.


----------



## coleen (29 May 2012)

I often use [broken link removed] and find it handy as they usually dont take any money until you arrive so you just give your visa card to hold the hotel. I also like to book a place where you can cancel up to 24 hours beforwe the visit.


----------



## moyno (29 May 2012)

Also try Lidl breaks  -> some great holiday deals on there from time to time.


----------



## Padraigb (29 May 2012)

coleen said:


> I often use [broken link removed] and find it handy as they usually dont take any money until you arrive so you just give your visa card to hold the hotel. I also like to book a place where you can cancel up to 24 hours beforwe the visit.


Do you mean http://www.booking.com/?


----------



## Tired Paul (30 May 2012)

I've stayed at the Lakes a few times over the past few years. I usually look up the price on their website, ring them, say I'm a returning customer and more often than not get the same or better deal from the site mentioned above. Also, its more personal.


----------

